# Bilt Hamber Autofoam Review - Pic heavy



## Danno (May 28, 2008)

Just before xmas I bought Bilt Hamber Autofoam. When I used it, I was very impressed with it's cleaning ability, however it seemed that the wax layer had dissapeared or so it seemed, so I decided that a controlled trial was in order. So after I had washed the car, I waxed it with one layer of Finish Kare's Pink Wax.

That was three weeks ago and the car is used daily, I must have put on about 2000 miles since and the car was filthy to put it mildly. The car is a Chrysler Voyager in Mineral Grey, damn big for detailing if you ask me, took me 2.5 hours to do this lot.

Here are a couple of before pics;




























Next I mixed up 150ml of BHAF to 850ml of hot water and foamed the car using a heavy duty foam lance and Karcher 2.99, not a very powerful pressure washer but effective none the less;



















Rear hatch after 5 mins or so;










50-50 shots of the rear hatch after being power washed;



















After that the entire car was rinsed using the power washer and washed using Duragloss 902 and dried with the help of FK425.

I took some videos to test the durability of the wax, before and after the foam was applied, see what you think did it affect it or not?

Before foaming ...



After foaming ...



After finishing ...



The wheels before and after foaming;




























The wheel arch before and after foaming;



















And now some afters shots;























































On the whole I recommend this product whole hartedly and thanks for looking.

Danno.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Great work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

wow, looks like a great foam!


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

where's the best place to buy this from? its not too badly priced but i don't need anything else at the moment so the postage is heavy from the place's ive looked


----------



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)

nice. i had no idea that foam could be so effective.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good stuff - my cars were very manky yesterday, and the Saab was COVERED in salt. 1 foam with the BH foam and they looked perfect with great beading. Not actually 100% clean but they looked it, which was a huge improvement.

You can get it at Carnauba wax shop, Elite, Pro Detailing, Glossmax and BH direct IIRC (apologies if I missed anyone )


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Glossmax has free shipping so that would be the best bet.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

agreed, gotta be glossmax if you are just ordering the one thing http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_72&products_id=319


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Glossmax has free shipping so that would be the best bet.





grant_evans said:


> agreed, gotta be glossmax if you are just ordering the one thing http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_72&products_id=319


Thanks guys just ordered from glossmax :thumb: saved me a few quid


----------



## Danno (May 28, 2008)

I got mine from BH direct http://www.bilthamber.com/ cost me about about £17 delivered, however that doesn't beat Glossmax with free delivery.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

there out of stock! Dam....

post up some reviews will you....and how much you used..As dont know what the right measure is as said below....

(Applied at a PIR (Panel Impact Ratio) of 4%. Auto-foam will panel dwell for typically 5-8 minutes. Auto-foam is formulated specifically to offer maximum wetting, without drying and setting.)


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

How do i work out the PIR without messing around with huge bottles and stuff ?


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Danno said:


> I got mine from BH direct http://www.bilthamber.com/ cost me about about £17 delivered, however that doesn't beat Glossmax with free delivery.


Glossmax delivered is under £14 :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

notsosmall said:


> Glossmax delivered is under £14 :thumb:


Out of Stock just now, But thanks for the pointer. Usually buy from CYC but they dont stock it and there would be postage...


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Sav said:


> Out of Stock just now, But thanks for the pointer. Usually buy from CYC but they dont stock it and there would be postage...


There are others that sell it. :thumb: You'll have to work a bit harder to get the free postage though.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> There are others that sell it. :thumb: You'll have to work a bit harder to get the free postage though.


Nah, just add enough to push you past £30 at RB's shop


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

just spent £70 on a lance and a few other items........so its an after thought but at £14 Deliverd that's outstanding. I'll wait and try Gloss.......as you can understand

Qty Product Price Total 
1 Bilt-Hamber Auto Foam 5 Ltr £14.30 £14.30 
Sub Total £14.30 

Shipping Method: --- First Class Mail / DHL 48 / Int. Air Mail Special Delivery / TNT Express 
Shipping to United Kingdom £7.50 
Total £21.80


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Sav said:


> just spent £70 on a lance and a few other items........so its an after thought but at £14 Deliverd that's outstanding. I'll wait and try Gloss.......as you can understand
> 
> Qty Product Price Total
> 1 Bilt-Hamber Auto Foam 5 Ltr £14.30 £14.30
> ...


Like I said you'll need to work a bit harder for the free postage.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

well if you can do free postage without spending on more products...As I'm full loaded with stuff still to use.....I'm there.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good but the problem with all these foam reviews etc is how well the car is wax/polished will have a major impact as to how well the foam works. 

A nicely polished and waxed car will look way better using crap foam than a car with no wax etc thats sprayed with something like Bilt Hamber


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Sav said:


> well if you can do free postage without spending on more products...As I'm full loaded with stuff still to use.....I'm there.


I suppose you'll want the shirt off my back too. :lol:

But in all seriousness, it's just not possible. We're talking about a 6Kg package. RM 1st class would cost £11.02, RM standard parcels £9.30, DHL48 £7.81, factor in the cost of a box, and packaging materials too... The sums just don't work.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

rubbishboy said:


> I suppose you'll want the shirt off my back too. :lol:
> 
> But in all seriousness, it's just not possible. We're talking about a 6Kg package. RM 1st class would cost £11.02, RM standard parcels £9.30, DHL48 £7.81, factor in the cost of a box, and packaging materials too... The sums just don't work.


I know where your coming from, how do glossmax manage to make a profit


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

notsosmall said:


> I know where your coming from, how do glossmax manage to make a profit


They hope you add other stuff to the order :doublesho

Order coming your way soon Ben, waiting on some ebay chimp to pay me first.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

notsosmall said:


> I know where your coming from, how do glossmax manage to make a profit


Only Paul knows the answer to that, but he's either negotiated himself a cracking courier deal, getting a far better price on Auto-Foam than I am or he's losing money on the order if that's the only item you order.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I purchased some BH before Christmas and I am still yet to use it. Maybe tomorrow if the weather holds out !
Will get back with my thoughts.
:thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Cheers Dib's, just think my Ulti Snow foam just does not cut it for winter..........


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

My Autofoam arrived this afternoon so i will be trying it out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

rubbishboy said:


> Only Paul knows the answer to that, but he's either negotiated himself a cracking courier deal, getting a far better price on Auto-Foam than I am or he's losing money on the order if that's the only item you order.


He's not getting a better deal Ben. Who does he use for carriage


----------



## Danno (May 28, 2008)

> How do i work out the PIR without messing around with huge bottles and stuff ?


I think PIRs are all well and good but there are too many variables to work with, one of the reasons for doing this review was to try and determine a guideline that you could use as a starting point.

I used 150mls of AF to 850 of hot water, that's 15% in the bottle (and will be much weaker on the panel) and I got good cleaning with that with the wax still intact.

Use this as a starting point and then trial and error will tell you what's right for you.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> He's not getting a better deal Ben. Who does he use for carriage


It was 1-2 day (DHL 24) Economy delivery thru payperparcel

The guy turned up in a car but had the dhl handheld computer, anyway it was superbly packaged :thumb: clingfilm wrapped in a box with the little foam pieces as well.

you couldn't ask for any better service or packaging or PRICE :thumb:

Big thanks to Glossmax


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just read the BH site and it doesn't say anything about not stripping waxes....I am not really a Snowfoam person....looking and thnking about CG Maxi Suds 2 but again I dont want to use something that will strip the LSP off.

I have never foam prewashed per say....always used the AS envioclean on the sills arches and lower pannels...then rinsed the car down with the steam cleaner thoroughly then use the 2BM....after 6 months the A4 is still swirl free and beading a treat!

Please dont think for one min that I am slating products here I am just interested in it as spraying something on that removes that much dirt without touching the LSP must be akin to a mild TFR type solution??


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Just read the BH site and it doesn't say anything about not stripping waxes....I am not really a Snowfoam person....looking and thnking about CG Maxi Suds 2 but again I dont want to use something that will strip the LSP off.
> 
> I have never foam prewashed per say....always used the AS envioclean on the sills arches and lower pannels...then rinsed the car down with the steam cleaner thoroughly then use the 2BM....after 6 months the A4 is still swirl free and beading a treat!
> 
> Please dont think for one min that I am slating products here I am just interested in it as spraying something on that removes that much dirt without touching the LSP must be akin to a mild TFR type solution??


If you used it at high concentrations then it would shorten the LSP life, but at the right PIR which is 4~5 % LSP's will be fine.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Bilt-Hamber Lab Said:


> If you used it at high concentrations then it would shorten the LSP life, but at the right PIR which is 4~5 % LSP's will be fine.


So does that mean if you have a 1 litre bottle, you only need 40 to 50ml or do you need more because it becomes a more diluted solution once it is foamed and on the car?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

is there an equation to work out the PIR at all ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> If you used it at high concentrations then it would shorten the LSP life, but at the right PIR which is 4~5 % LSP's will be fine.


Cool ok thanks for that...but is it akin to a mild TFR then?


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> Bilt-Hamber Lab Said:
> 
> So does that mean if you have a 1 litre bottle, you only need 40 to 50ml or do you need more because it becomes a more diluted solution once it is foamed and on the car?


in the same boat as I'm sure i read it was 300ml for this...........:doublesho


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

organgrinder said:


> Bilt-Hamber Lab Said:
> 
> So does that mean if you have a 1 litre bottle, you only need 40 to 50ml or do you need more because it becomes a more diluted solution once it is foamed and on the car?


Correct you need more as it gets diluted once it it foamed. There is no single answer to how much you need as it depends on the flow rate of your
pressurer washer.

I find around 200ml of BH with 800 ml of water works well.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nickos said:


> is there an equation to work out the PIR at all ?





Sav said:


> in the same boat as I'm sure i read it was 300ml for this...........:doublesho


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201



nick_mcuk said:


> Cool ok thanks for that...but is it akin to a mild TFR then?


Somewhat, presuming the comparable TFR was equally non-caustic, which a number won't be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

perm said:


> Correct you need more as it gets diluted once it it foamed. There is no single answer to how much you need as it depends on the flow rate of your
> pressurer washer.
> 
> I find around 200ml of BH with 800 ml of water works well.


I would say more to do with the dilution rate of your lance. I have two p/w's, one gives 6.7L/min and the other gives 8.3L/min. My lance dilutes at virtually the same ratio for the same dial setting on either p/w.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PW is key here, and its NOT all about flow rate either....

I use the same amount of foam mixture with my Kranzle as I did with my K3.99 but it will now do 2 cars *with the same amount of solution!* Kranzle has almost 2x the flow rate so you would think it needs 2x the foam strength - BUT the foam is thicker and cleans just as well and goes 2x as far as it did before!

150ml BH foam and 400ml water = 2 cars of super cleaning foam :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Obviously all these rates and ratio’s are great but no one lets face it will be arsed and just go with what they think….I’m planning going with a mixture of my Ultimate Snow Foam the usual 50ML, and 50-100 ML of BiltH as anything else and its going to get expensive plus I used the snow foam in my Gil before I got my lance and would still want to use it……

So a mixture of the two should be ok or detrimental to the final outcome of getting a bit more cutting power to the wash? 

All you can do is try……

Looked at Auto rae Citrus 1lt but not at £8 delivery..........


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You don't need to add ANYTHING to ANY of the snow foams - I can't stress this often enough when these threads come up.
If you find the foam not effective enough, you've either bought a poor one, not made it sufficiently strong to tackle the job, or aren't using the pw lance close enough to drive the grime off when rinsing.
If you're trying to economise by adding shampoo to the foam, again, you're leading yourself up a blind alley since it's NOT foam that does anything.
This is why foams and shampoos are formulated differently - they have two different, yet related, functions to perform.

Being blunt - I know, it's not like me - but if you are asking for advice, only to dismiss it, they why bother?
Moreover, if you believe you have to scrimp on either the pw and or foam product, then again, why bother with it, other than keeping up with the Jones' of this site/world?

Basically, if you feel the methodology of attaining 4% PIR is not worth bothering with/too much hassle, then you'll end up with an ineffective solution whichever brand of foam you opt for, which makes no sense given the expenditure involved with the tool required.
From that end, you'd be as well served going for a spray-on pre-wash like Surfex HD and a manual sprayer, which can be hot water based for increased performance, and use the inexpensive pw for rinsing off or just your hosepipe with a decent spray head.

Not having a direct go at yourself Sav, just speaking out loud in general at a lot of the comments made in these threads.

Specifically with regards to the mixture being fine or not - it's almost impossible to say with certainty, but the conventional logic is that not knowing the strength of the solution being applied from the lance, you'll not do much more than if you'd just used water alone, or you might impact the longevity of your LSP.
At least by following the 4-5% methodology, you can be very assured you're not affecting the LSP's performance, and extracting the maximum benefit from using a foam pre-wash stage.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent cleaning ability :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Appreciate everyone’s effort on these kind of sites, after all I’d be using a an old sponge only with AG shampoo till I read in here. I totally understand the simple maths, lets face it firing your lance till the 1lt bottle is empty to give total lt used is not rocket science. 


If I had a handy 25lt I’d give it a go but I don’t………..so I’m having a go on the trial and error system. My PW Max Flow rate is 360Lt and hour with the working pressure of 110 Bar………but does the HD Lance change the flow rate or just the mixture? 

God knows does this mean 6lt a minute out my lances and do I just time how long it takes to empty my bottle? I recon with my last wash I’d have got 2-3 minutes out the lt bottle so 18 lt OR 12lt

So 

3 minutes 18000 divide by 100 X 4 = 720ML
2 12000 divide by 100 X 4 = 480ML



But then again My car has various dirty states, that’s why I was suggesting mixing with my other snow foam which I’ll emit foams perfect not to thick or thin. Putting 4% Bilt gives recomended cleaning dilution, Putting 2% plus 30ml Ult SF on a well waxed Mini with LSP might just cut it for me.
Personally I think I’m at fault with how close I am to the car and as its practically new and I’m new to PW my car and don’t know if 110Bar could damage my car as it shifted the grime when I used it to clean the Monoblock large drive…….so if it can shift that I’m wary of my Trim on my Mini……….


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Good thread but I think I will be steering clear of any snowfoam of any kind...just seems to be a fair bit of hype (no offence to anyone) and also I just cant see how its any different to something like AS Enviorclean or a mild diluted TFR (neither of which I would cover the entire car in btw)

I gave the Audi a clean after work yesterday and i have to report that after 7months (the colli 476s has died finally ) of weekly washed and daily use there are very minimal swirls...and it will only need a quick pass of very fine polish with the Souns SFX3 pad.

I suppose its all down to what you like doing but personally I cant see the reason to snowfoam....my wash technique clearly is good and I alwasy make sure the car is properly rinsed off before I get the mit out.....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You can do the timing thing for say 30 seconds, and measure out the water remaining in the lance container, at the setting chosen.
Unfortunately, you're still guessing a bit, since you're taking the manufacturer's specs as the gospel, and we all know aside from manufacturing tolerances, a certain amount of marketing licence is used too.
So, whilst the link I post up shows a member with a 25L container, you can use a 5 or 10 L variant, and just empty it when it reaches the maximum level.
I don't think there's any problem with stop/starting the lance, hence why you don't need to empty the lance container all in one go.

Take a bit of extra care with the plastic trim, but using the lance at close quarters is not as bad as you might otherwise think.
A wideish fan rather than tight, will be more suitable for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

A wide fan - It’s the first thing I do....I point away and check.....

Nick all I know is when I foam I can see the dirt drip off the car which cant be a bad thing…..By the time I rinse with the more powerful lance that came with the PW a lot is off the car….After the rinse I even go with My Gill and Hyperwash and the wool mitt takes off the left over film but in all honesty the mitt looks clean and never dirty even if I rinse it in a bucket with grit guard. 

So I value the Foam stage, it prepares my car for my Contact stage.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sav said:


> A wide fan - It's the first thing I do....I point away and check.....
> 
> Nick all I know is when I foam I can see the dirt drip off the car which cant be a bad thing…..By the time I rinse with the more powerful lance that came with the PW a lot is off the car….After the rinse I even go with My Gill and Hyperwash and the wool mitt takes off the left over film but in all honesty the mitt looks clean and never dirty even if I rinse it in a bucket with grit guard.
> 
> So I value the Foam stage, it prepares my car for my Contact stage.


Yeah but Sav if the dirt just runs off the car it must be pretty caustic to do that...thus affecting the LSP


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

The dirt runs off as it was well sealed and had three coats of wax on it……..Trust me its not lost its protection… We have a company 58 plate Ford focus that I’ve never touched and its night and day the other looks flat wet………..When I said the dirt runs off that is true, the snow is dirty running down the drive I’d be a bit disappointed if it was clean after all it’s the whole point to shift as much dirt off the car. 

There is still a thin film of dirt left, that needs agitated but comfortable as it cant even dirty the wool Mitt its so slight. 

Here is what I’m using, I'd never say it was Caustic at all.....in fact ordering bilt H Auto foam to add that wee bit more bite. 

Dilute to 50ml in the 1lt bottle 


Description
Ultimate Snow Foam is a PRE-WASH CLEANER designed to remove excess grime and lift the dirt away from the surface, thus reducing the risk of scratching during subsequent washing.
This new formula produces more foam and offers improved cleaning action. It's ideal for use with either the Gilmour Foam Guns or a pressure washer Foam Lance.
Features
•	Pre-wash cleaner helps minimise potential scratches 
•	Highly concentrated formula 
•	Produces a high volume of foam 
•	Does not strip wax (dilution required via foam gun or lance) 
•	Safe on all paint finishes



The other stuff gets such a good right up on here....


NEW Bilt-Hamber Auto-Foam is a premium quality, foaming pre-wash treatment, designed to soak and saturate soiled vehicle paintwork prior to the application of vehicle shampoo. Auto-foam is gentle and designed to be used with all pressure washer foam lances.

Auto-Foam will "panel dwell" for approx 5 - 8 minutes 
Auto-Foam is formulated specifically to offer maximum wetting 
Easy to rinse off the vehicle 
Tough on soil & grime - harmless to paint & wax 
Non-caustic & biodegradable formulation


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I am gonna stick to my method and not bother with this...spent the entrie day washing cars and not once did i use snowfoam.....AS enviro clean on the lower pannels and a good rinse all over with the steam cleaner.....

Seemed to do a fine job.....


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope i don't get blasted by PJS when i say that i've just bought myself a Karcher 2.36 and in the process with getting myself a HD foam lance for it.

I plan to use about an inch of product in the bottom of the bottle, can't be bothered with measuring and ratios too much. It should work good enough with that? If not then maybe i'll have to pay a little bit more attention and start calculating LOL


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Good thread but I think I will be steering clear of any snowfoam of any kind...just seems to be a fair bit of hype (no offence to anyone) and also I just cant see how its any different to something like AS Enviorclean or a mild diluted TFR (neither of which I would cover the entire car in btw)


each to their own but when used correctly,,,,

before



















foamed with BH autofoam










after 5 mins PW rinsed



















(yes i know there is still some dirt on the black plastic trim but it was dark)

Still my dads mate was happy that he had got a free car wash its never seen any wax which proves you dont need a well waxed car for it to do some good

(first time i have used it on a REALLY dirty car and i wanted to see what it'd do )


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Andy What did you use etc......just to give some an idea...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi sav 

i used BH auto foam (200ml) made up with 800ml of water...

applied through an Autobrite foam lance

using a Stihl Pressure washer

(Pressure: 125 bar / Capacity: 440 Liters per Hour / Power: 2100 Watt)


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Cheers. 

Thats the HD Lance right.....My Pw is 360LP/H so under 200ml should do me. if I do the math it works out 600ml which i think is too strong so think 200ml will be my frist try.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

andy monty said:


> each to their own but when used correctly,,,,
> 
> (yes i know there is still some dirt on the black plastic trim but it was dark)
> 
> ...


Oh I am not doubting it works the point I am trying to find out is it must be akin to AS EnviroClean (or similar) there is no way normal car wash would shift that ammount of grime without being caustic.

For example AS ActiMouse is their foam cleaner and i used a sample of it on a car and it stripped all the wax off it....

The point I am trying to make/or find out is these products must be having an effect on the LSP....simply because a touchless wash step like this must have some nasty chemicals in it to shift the dirt, and no way can it leave the LSP alone.

Not having a ruck with this just really cant see the difference between a safe TFR and this foam stuff.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Oh I am not doubting it works the point I am trying to find out is it must be akin to AS EnviroClean (or similar) there is no way normal car wash would shift that ammount of grime without being caustic.
> 
> For example AS ActiMouse is their foam cleaner and i used a sample of it on a car and it stripped all the wax off it....
> 
> ...


No problem I last waxed the car with collinite 915 in November been out in the car today so its not 100% clean and got home whilst it was still raining....

just been outside and took these


























Its still holding up nicely suppose its like most cleaners if used as directed (correct dilution etc) its fine :thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> The point I am trying to make/or find out is these products must be having an effect on the LSP....simply because a touchless wash step like this must have some nasty chemicals in it to shift the dirt, and no way can it leave the LSP alone.
> 
> .


It's non-caustic and works by rapidly wetting the soil, the foam build allows sufficient dwell for the surfactants to take effect. The PW then rinses the debris efficiently. The surfactants all meet the EU regs on biodegradability and the blend in AF ensures than only 0.85% of the applied foam is made up of these surfactants when a 5% mix is used. This is then diluted with the rinse water further.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Well that's it all cleared up, of what it is and how it works from the makers! and it works for me


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

My Mini was done in November (last waxed) and I'd say i have even better beading....just cant take a picture as its snowing up here in Glasgow...........


But cleared up simply its safe on wax and works..................I’d actually go to the point that I’d worry more if I was just rinsing with the PW with nothing but water and not giving the much a chance to fall off.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Sav said:


> My Mini was done in November (last waxed) and I'd say i have even better beading....just cant take a picture as its snowing up here in Glasgow...........
> 
> But cleared up simply its safe on wax and works..................I'd actually go to the point that I'd worry more if I was just rinsing with the PW with nothing but water and not giving the much a chance to fall off.


as i said my cars not clean (it hasn't got the luxury of a garage and has done about 40 miles since it last had a bath  )

(tomorrows job if its dry :lol: )


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cheers guys....cleared it up for me....now that BH has explained it makes more sense.

The photos helped too.

I will have a play maybe....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

superbully said:


> I hope i don't get blasted by PJS when i say that i've just bought myself a Karcher 2.36 and in the process with getting myself a HD foam lance for it.
> 
> I plan to use about an inch of product in the bottom of the bottle, can't be bothered with measuring and ratios too much. It should work good enough with that? If not then maybe i'll have to pay a little bit more attention and start calculating LOL


Why would I blast you for your choice of pw?
If that's all you could afford to put into one, then so be it.
So long as you appreciate you'll need to rinse off closer to the paintwork than with something more powerful, you should get good results.
Just don't be surprised if in 6 months time, it packs up - these cheap and cheerful ones are basically throwaways, rather than repair.

As for 1" of foam - well, I'm sure you know my thoughts on that, but at the end of the day, it's up to you whether you want the foam to be as effective as it possibly can be, or just pay "lip service" to the process.
I simply provide the info and reason for bothering with the hassle (to a degree), what anyone does with it after that, is entirely up to them.


----------

